# OK. another who is your favoite question.



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

What is your favorite color,, the classic Black and Tan, Black and Whiteish, Sable, Total Black, Total White, Majority black(like mine), Majority White, Majority Tan, Shilos, or Long hairs in the colors listed above or ??? My favorite is whichever one I have at that moment, but I have been really impressed with some long hair majority Tan's and some Shilo's I have seen lately.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am always drawn to a dark rich colored dog, I Love my black sable girl, and my male bicolor was a 'looker', but I've been blessed to have/ had some lovely dogs. I tend to go for brains first, it's a bonus if they are good looking (tho I've yet to see a really ugly shepherd)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Solid Blacks, Black Sables, Bi-Colors and Red Sables are all my favorite.

I have a Solid Black male right now and I want a Black Sable male/female, So I would have to say that they are my *ABSOLUTE *favorites


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

hmmm guess my favourite is black and tan as he is sitting by feet looking like an angel, but any colour as long as it is not washed out and a strong colour


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

I love all sables, black sables are my favorite.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Black sable, bi-colors
dark muzzles, love toe penciling and the dark coat running down the legs to join it. Black dogs are stunning, too! 
A black sable long coat=BONUS!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have to say that black sables are my favorite. I like a dark dog, I also perfer the blanket backs like Stark to the black and tan saddles like Beau though.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

SABLES!!! The darker, the better. Oh, man! There is nothing better one of those buggers.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Red & Black and Solid Black. And y'all know me... Long Coats. Always. 

Cheers,
Ana


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Dark, rich black & tan (black & red). I've never had a long coat (except for my Shetland Sheepdog!!). Love the looks of the Shilohs, too. Ah, heck! I just love 'em all!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I love dark sables and bicolors (maybe a throw back to one of my other fav breeds, the Rottweiler). 

I just think black with dark red/mahogan points on a dog is probably my favorite color on any breed (Rotts, GSDs, Tibetan Mastiffs, MinPins, Cavaliers). 

I never knew there were sable GSDs until joining the forum and since then they have really grown on me.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the Black/tan the most but I have seen some black/red that I like also.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> What is your favorite color,, the classic Black and Tan, Black and Whiteish, Sable, Total Black, Total White, Majority black(like mine), Majority White, Majority Tan, Shilos, or Long hairs in the colors listed above or ??? My favorite is whichever one I have at that moment, but I have been really impressed with some long hair majority Tan's and some Shilo's I have seen lately.


I'm speaking only of GSDs - never owned a Shilo and have absolutely no desire to get one. 

I can't recall seeing a GSD that was a majority tan but probaby have seen one and just don't remember it. And I can't recall ever seeing one that was a majority white mixed with another color so I won't rate them in my list either.

That being said, I've had three long hair GSDs which I loved but right now all the Hooligans have a standard length coat.

IMHO they're all beautiful - I like all colors but I guess I prefer: white, black/tan blanket coats, sables of any color, black/tan, black.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not sure about your description,
Black and Whiteish (Black and White)??????

my favorite color was Blk&Tan. i now have a Blk&Red. i like all Black,
dark Sable, White, Black&Tan.

is there a RED Sable? i think i would like that color. i like the coaties.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

I am a sucker for sables first foremost but black and tans are my second.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I own a bi-color but I loove the sables and long hairs.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I like dark faces most, for overall color of course I love blanket backs but also love bi colors, black sables.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine is a tie between solid black and solid white. But I love all colors I have seen some strikng other soild colors as well. But I agree never seen a ugly GSD yet no matter the color


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Dark, black & red sables.....DDR type.


----------



## cherry (Mar 17, 2010)

black and tan and sables i think.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

black and tan for me!


----------



## Busters Mama (Feb 23, 2010)

No favorite color for me. I love them all in any color!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I am always drawn to a dark rich colored dog


Me, too!!!

I love the black sables. LOVE THEM! I've seen some DDR black sables from some great breeders that are to die for.:wub: I love the bi's and blacks, also. Next would be the Black/Red's.

I'm not a fan of the black and tan or white coloring. Just not my cup of tea.

I like them plush (not the short haired variety)...although the long haired are growing on me (thanks in part to Pike). LOL


----------



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

as long as it is a german shepherd does it matter?  but I do love the black and tan


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I love all the colors, but I'm partial to the black/tan, black/red, sables, and bi-colors


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I like them all and love the one I have. which is a black and tan. 

I would love a sable, because I like their looks, and because I hardly ever see one around here. Just like to be different.

I can't say which ones I like the most, but pure black and pure white would be on the bottom of my list for me at this time. lol.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My favorite is a rich black/red, then black/tan.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dark Sable!!!! Then black! Those are both 'rare' colors around here, so people don't even know those are GSD's.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i prefer tonys color the most! im drawn to darker dawgies!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love all colors!!XD


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I like darker dogs, Logan was a blanket back and Emma is as well. Tessa is a dark sable. I'd love to have a black sable someday. 

Typically I like rich pigment, Logan was very red and Emma is pretty red (has gotten redder from raw!) but I did see a forum members black/silver bicolor recently that I thought was gorgeous. It was very interesting to look at.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Bi-colors I got 2 so they would match and confuse people...black sables...black and black/red/tan


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I am partial to the rich black and reds, all blacks, bi-colors and the real dark dark sables. But really I love all their personalities :wub:


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I love all colors, but I'm partial to the light sables.


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like dark sables that would be my favorite. I am not big on the light colors.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I love washed out, faded colors and particularly silver/black or cream/black. Blues aren't bad, particularly as they age.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Before Mulder, I would easily say the ultra dark, black sables.

But now that I've been around it, I'm actually starting to favor the solid black.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If we go on straight color preference. I like a nice dark mask with a good head (throw back to the Mastiffs we used to have??). I prefer a darker sable, blanket or bi, or black dog. A regular saddle is probably my least favorite, but I've still seen some good looking ones. 

Although I have to say, personality is way more important. Cade is the lightest of my dogs and probably one of the more expressive and the cutest of the bunch. (Shh!! Don't tell Argos)


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the classic black and tan look


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My favorite coat colors are blk/tan, then blk/reds, black sables, and lastly bi-color. 
The only reason I would never own an all black shepherd is because, and this is a stupid reason I know lol, they don't change colors as they age. lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Black & Tan, Black & Red, Sable, All Black, and White.lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I love dark sables and black and tan.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I can't recall seeing a GSD that was a majority tan but probaby have seen one and just don't remember it. And I can't recall ever seeing one that was a majority white mixed with another color so I won't rate them in my list either.


My boy is almost all tan with some white and a tiny bit of black. That being said, he is my favorite color just cause I love him so much


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

eyezik said:


> My boy is almost all tan with some white and a tiny bit of black. That being said, he is my favorite color just cause I love him so much


And he is very handsome and unique!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> And he is very handsome and unique!


Thank you!


----------

